# Sunflower seeds - unhealthy?



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,

My pigeons just love sunflower seed kernels. 

I use them as a reward for training. 

However, I remember reading somewhere that sunflower seeds are unhealthy...too much fat. But I can't find the reference.

Are they unhealthy? 

I don't want to love my pigeons to death!

How many sunflower seeds are too many? 

Regards
Peter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They can be given as a treat or only 2 percent of the pigeon mix. Giving too much of anything is not good, and long term over indulgence of sunflower seed can cause effects such as overload on the liver and other major concerns with heart and other organs.


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> They can be given as a treat or only 2 percent of the pigeon mix.


Treesa, 2% is very difficult to work out. 

Would about 10 seeds a day be too much?

Regards
Peter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dovegirl said:


> Treesa, 2% is very difficult to work out.
> 
> Would about 10 seeds a day be too much?
> 
> ...


It is a bit difficult, especially considering there may also be another seed such as corn that also has a high fat content.

If the bird eats a tablespoon a sitting I would say 4 at the most, if he is getting corn or safflower then 2. It's a bit nit picky, but I am glad you are concerned about your birds health and it is a real issue.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi dovegirl,



If it is just the inner 'kernals'...these go rancid very soon after exposure to ambient Air.


If useing these, buy small packages, or divide into small well sealed packages, seal them well between uses/openings, refrigerate.

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds when whole, not shelled...are very good Seeds. Too big for Doves though...


They will keep along time since they are still in the shell.

They are very small compared to other kinds of Sunflower Seeds, and present no danger of clogging a normal healthy Pigeon's Crop duct.


Still, these are best in moderation, or as a now and then treat, and not for a main ingredient in their diet.


They are a wonderful food or snack for people, too, and are SO much better than the people-snack ones the stores sell, which are always rancid, old, dry and stinky and make stinky breath.


I buy the Black Oil Sunflower Seeds in a fourty five pound bag, and I snack on them and give them out to the Birds in the occasional handfulls...

They are delicious..!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> I buy the Black Oil Sunflower Seeds in a fourty five pound bag, and I snack on them and give them out to the Birds in the occasional handfulls...
> 
> They are delicious..!
> 
> ...


Phil, I had to laugh at that. When Lewis is taking the seed out to the aviaries in the morning, invariably he reaches in and eats a few on the way.


----------

